# What's the word?



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Looking to get an accurate ice report this evening from anyone coming off the ice tonight ! I'd really appreciate a thickness report for OSP NIMI Mogadore or Springfield. I'm going out in the am if it isn't raining too hard. Don't care about the bite or catches Just looking for reports regarding thickness to help me make my decision of where.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Seen five on OSP, went to Springfield, too far of a jump now to the ice, plus open water in the middle eating the ice up.


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

I was on OSP last night and I found several soft spots with my spud. I am going to let the warm weather pass, it is just too risky for me right now. Please be safe everyone. We live in a very, very dangerous location to icefish!!!!


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Surprised theres still safe ice anywhere...


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Lol I'm on 6"


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Lol I'm on 6"


Nice...I dont ice fish...must be further north than me.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

guppygill said:


> Seen five on OSP, went to Springfield, too far of a jump now to the ice, plus open water in the middle eating the ice up.


Thanks for the reply! By any chance have you seen the lakemore side of Springfield lately?


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Lol I'm on 6"


Is there anything in your geauga county honey hole worth driving an hour and ten minutes for ? Lol


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

bobberbucket said:


> Is there anything in your geauga county honey hole worth driving an hour and ten minutes for ? Lol


I would say fish able I ice is worth the drive.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Shad Rap said:


> Nice...I dont ice fish...must be further north than me.


Well you must not be from the buckeye states great Northaeast (ice fishing Mecca ) like the rest of us.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

ldrjay said:


> I would say fish able I ice is worth the drive.


Your right! But if I could get good enough for me ice in the plx area where I'm from it would be better even tho with the forecast my fishing plans are prolly a wash anyways


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Yea, the Lakemore side is the side I have been going to.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

I drove from stow. About 50 mins to an hour. Kept 2 crappie over 10" after dark but they had lockjaw. Caught around 60-70 gills myself only wanted to keep a few so took 8 of those around 7", the 2 crappie, and a 9.5" perch home. Caught a few bass around 12", and some creek chubs. Oh and persuader caught a pike. Just lookin for that walleye now


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Cold front coming Weds will refreeze and lock things up again. Wait till atleast Friday guys.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Nonsense, just open the valve on your Mickey boots and fill them with helium. You'll be plenty light enough to get out in thin ice...


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Shhhhhhh ray don't give away all our secrets!


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Ha!


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Currently set up on 3.5 at Moggy


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Aquilla was still 5.5-6 last night around 8:30. I'm sure still fishable today just sloppy on top


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

It's rainy and foggy as all get out but I'm high and dry in my otter


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

So far I'm glad I came


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

just be safe guys. no amount of fish is worth your life. if your going out on soft ice be sure and wear your spikes around your neck to pull yourself out if you fall through. supposed to cool off tomorrow this weekend should be better.
sherman


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 226980
> 
> 
> So far I'm glad I came


Good stuff Dave! Be careful out there.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Good job Dave


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Mmmmmm Perch


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

waylay slayday! Good stuff!!! Safe fishing!


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

The little blue and chrome little Cleo is getting the job done on this wet foggy day


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Told those guys moggie was on


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Looks like a Lil Cleo


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

icebucketjohn said:


> Looks like a Lil Cleo


That's what it is


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

bobberbucket said:


> That's what it is


Nice job bobber! Are you around CLR area or Sunny Brook? Wanting to go on Sunday and wanted to know what ice conditions are like before the cold temps. Trying to decide between Moggy and Nimi as my first place to try


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

FISHAHOLIC85 said:


> Nice job bobber! Are you around CLR area or Sunny Brook? Wanting to go on Sunday and wanted to know what ice conditions are like before the cold temps. Trying to decide between Moggy and Nimi as my first place to try


Fishaholic are you a blue Herron???? No more free handouts! You must catch your own fish now


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Fish2Win said:


> Fishaholic are you a blue Herron???? No more free handouts! You must catch your own fish now


Not a blue herron, just a new dad with limited time that lives far away lol. Just trying to better my chances and not burn the time I get trying to find good ice. If there's 4-3.5" now, by Sunday it should fish regardless of the warm up today. You can look on here, I'm more than willing to help others when asked and report success or lack of. Been on the site for quite a while. Not a creeper or a leech by no means. Don't mean to impose


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Just messing with you!! I remember those baby days!!


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Fish2Win said:


> Just messing with you!! I remember those baby days!!


He's worth it for sure. Can't wait for him to be old enough to come on adventures with me and introduce him to God's country through hunting, fishing and camping, etc. Maybe see y'all out there this weekend depending where I end up. White GMC Canyon pick up


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Just left At 330 ended up keeping 13 perch 9-11 1/2 " caught a few ok gills and a good amount of throwback perch too. It neat being out in the rain with the fog. Ice was still 3.5 when I left edge are bad gotta pick a spot to hop on. And have your spud there's definitely some iffy ice out there.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Dang it must of turned on when I left. Damn work should of took a 2 hr lunch break or caught a cold while I was out there and not went back lol


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

You should have went back and played sick for sure!


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Balls of steel bobberbucket


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Balls of steel filled with HELIUM... No way I was gonna venture out there, but give Dave credit for being the crazy one to do so... and to post his experience & results.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

icebucketjohn said:


> Balls of steel filled with HELIUM... No way I was gonna venture out there, but give Dave credit for being the crazy one to do so... and to post his experience & results.


You know me if there's fishable ice within 40 mins of me I'm on it! Unless work/family oblations get in the way.  I know my limitations and what to look for regarding ice conditions. Always carry my safety gear spud, spikes, rope, someone always knows where I'm fishing and when I plan to return. With the rain conditions I made sure to make several trips out of the shack to spud & visually monitor ice conditions. Checked the shoreline several times to make sure conditions weren't deteriorating so that I knew I'd be safe getting off. By Monday we should be fishing pretty much everywhere I can't wait!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

I give ya credit for taking all the safety gear & precautionary measures, but I simply wouldn't enjoy the ice if I had to constantly "look over my shoulder" and wonder/worry if the ice is gonna hold. Kudo's though


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

The only concern I had with the ice I was on was what the rain was going to do to the shoreline & did nothing.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Always gotta look over your shoulder in Nimi parking lot. . Back in they said.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

lovin life said:


> Always gotta look over your shoulder in Nimi parking lot. . Back in they said.


Absolutely always always carry a rape whistle when fishing Nimi!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

lovin life said:


> Always gotta look over your shoulder in Nimi parking lot. . Back in they said.


In the words or Charles Ramsey, "Dead Giveaway".


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Headed back to the lake right now gonna see if I can't catch a few


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Set up and fishing on 3" of clear ice shore ice is garbage gotta take a big step out


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 227084
> View attachment 227085
> 
> Set up and fishing on 3" of clear ice shore ice is garbage gotta take a big step out


By the weekend, with the temps going into the teens at night, should be even better! Thanks for the update Bobber!


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Fished from 1:30 to 4:30. The wind was howling across the lake and it was popping cracking singing shaking making that ice it was glorious!! caught 50+gills between 4 and 8" and a dozen or so 6-8" crappie. Action was steady! All fish caught on a little tungsten jig with maggots/waxes In 15 fow. another great day on the ice ! Sent everything back to swim another day.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

laynhardwood said:


> In the words or Charles Ramsey, "Dead Giveaway".


We ate ribs with this dude, and we didnt have a clue......deaddd giveaway! lololol


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Scum_Frog said:


> We ate ribs with this dude, and we didnt have a clue......deaddd giveaway! lololol


Ha ha that's funny stuff now. Cleveland produces some real interesting characters.


----------



## Wally15 (Jan 12, 2010)

bobberbucket said:


> Fished from 1:30 to 4:30. The wind was howling across the lake and it was popping cracking singing shaking making that ice it was glorious!! caught 50+gills between 4 and 8" and a dozen or so 6-8" crappie. Action was steady! All fish caught on a little tungsten jig with maggots/waxes In 15 fow. another great day on the ice ! Sent everything back to swim another day.
> View attachment 227093
> View attachment 227094
> View attachment 227095


way to get on them Dave


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Bobberbucket your a beast


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Another great day to be on the ice


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

LOOKIN REAL NICE OUT THERE


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

Is that the one hole wonder set up behind you? Lol.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

That's the Blue Herron


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

Anyone ice fish the tappan area I'd love to learn the sport (like I need another hobby). PM


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

It's snowing pretty good here.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Gosh... that looks sooooo nice!!!


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Still at it! It's been slow going today but the fish seemed to have put on the feed bag at about 3


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Well called it quits at 4:30 left them biting. Would have stayed longer but ran out of propane at 330 and didn't feel like being chilly. Today was not as good as days past but I caught a good amount of fish today mostly gills and crappie from 3-430 got on a few perch (7) this morning when I got there around 930 no big toads tho. Ran into fellow ogf member Swone out there. Had a great time talking and fishing with ya! For sure have to get on some fish together soon! Lots of snow falling out there today which is going to hide potential dangers have your spud spikes rope and picks at all times!ice thickness was right around 4" but definitely un uniform ice in some areas


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

It was great to be out there! I was the blue heron! A.K.A The One Hole Wonder!!!


----------

